# Dividing head



## m_kilde (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Folks

Just wanted to present my latest project.
It is a diving tool, this is the first step in my plan of building a clock












Any comment is welcome


----------



## mklotz (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely work as usual, Mogens.

Are you contemplating some form of sector arms to simplify going from one hole to the next?


----------



## m_kilde (Mar 2, 2011)

I have thought about a sector arm, but will start with just marking the apropiate hole pattern with a filt marker, if this goes bad more than twice, I will absolutely make some other arrangement :


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice. Impressive even.

Say, is that BLOOD on the disc?


----------



## tel (Mar 3, 2011)

It turned out really well Mogens, what hole numbers did you settle on for the plate?


----------



## metalmad (Mar 3, 2011)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Very nice. Impressive even.
> 
> Say, is that BLOOD on the disc?


Id say that's some SHARP engineering
LOL
nice work


----------



## m_kilde (Mar 3, 2011)

The plate is made with :

140 - 130 - 120 - 100 - 96 - 80 - 72

holes


----------



## GWRdriver (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice work Mogens. Can you tell us how you made the wheel? What was used to step out the divisions, a master wheel? Gears? How did you insure that the holes would be drilled exactly as placed? Was spotting with a Slocumb/center drill sufficient? I have no need of making a dividing wheel but I'm certainly interested in how it's done.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, very clever. I'm always fascinated with dividing heads and indexing mechanism. Nice work!

Chuck


----------



## m_kilde (Mar 5, 2011)

GWRdriver

The plate is made by a rather special setup on my mill table, I used different wheels for my lathe to make the nessesary gearing to obtain the hole number I needed.


----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 9, 2011)

The use of change gears on the mill table is brilliant!!! I want to make a dividing head eventually and will use this method.

Is there a reason for the number of holes you used?  

Thank you very much for this. Bob


----------



## m_kilde (Mar 9, 2011)

In my seach of info on building a clock, I found the division I can make with these numbers of holes to be useful.
I can make the following division with the tool :






Upper row is the set of holes in the plate - the table shows numbers of divisions


----------



## TroyO (Mar 9, 2011)

Using change gears bolted to the table to index? 

Freaking genius! :bow:

I would never have thought of that, LOL. But now I know.... and it's filed away in that dusty "Handy bag of tricks" folder in my brain..... heck, I may even make the studs up so I have them available.

Kudos!

+Karma, LOL


----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 11, 2011)

I understand the table. I may not need those exact divisions, but understand the logic. It's a brilliant concept and very well done. 

Thank you, Bob


----------



## mklotz (Mar 12, 2011)

738 holes is a lot of drilling.

How did you select the hole circles you used? For instance, the 96 hole circle contributes only one unique (i.e., not possible with the other circles) division, 32. You could have simply drilled a 32 hole circle and saved drilling 96 - 32 = 64 holes.


----------



## bambuko (Mar 12, 2011)

I prefer my division table looking like this:







			
				mklotz said:
			
		

> ...96 hole circle contributes only one unique (i.e., not possible with the other circles) division, 32...



What about 96 and 48 ? 

Chris


----------



## mklotz (Mar 12, 2011)

bambuko  said:
			
		

> What about 96 and 48 ?



His table only goes to 36 so I assume he's not concerned with divisions above that number.

However, that's why I asked how he selected the hole counts he used. There may be more to this than the displayed table reveals.


----------



## bambuko (Mar 12, 2011)

We may differ in the interpretation of the table ... ;D
(and I could be wrong ...)

Chris


----------



## m_kilde (Mar 12, 2011)

When using the factor on the left of the table, it will guide me on what division of the hole row I shall use i.e every second hole will give divisions in the second row, every third will give division in third row, and so on.

I'm planning on marking the appropiate holes with a spirit marker when working with the tool

Hope you can get my point.


----------



## bambuko (Mar 12, 2011)

And that's how I read your table - hence my simplified version showing all possible available divisions you can get using your wheels.
For example to get 20 division, you may use either 140:20 (every 7th hole), or 120:20 (every 6th hole) or 100:20 (every 5th hole).
On another hand if you want 48 divisions, you can only do it using 96:48 (every 2nd hole)
etc, etc ...

Chris

BTW - if we are talking about candidates to save your drilling effort, I would suggest 80 hole wheel:
40, 16, 10, 8, 5, 4, 2 divisions can be done using remaining wheels. The only unique one is 80 divisions ... ;D





In yellow are all the unique divisions that can only be done with one particular wheel.


----------



## m_kilde (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi All

Just wanted to let you know that I have now made a gear depthing tool.







Next step will be to make at test cut of a pinion and a wheel to see if my tools will do the job :-\


----------



## Allthumbz (Apr 7, 2011)

You do fantastic work! Congratulations!

Nelson
***************.com


----------



## Swede (Apr 9, 2011)

The slots on the clamp arm... how did you make the slot from the shaft hole longitudinally towards the pin end???

The only way I can think of is that you slipped a fine-bladed jeweler's saw into the hole and went at it! If so, you did a very nice job of it, it looks machine cut.


----------



## m_kilde (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Swede

Not sure what you mean, but I made two parallel slots in my mill, with a setup like this:


----------



## logic (Apr 11, 2011)

I think Swede was referring to your dividing head arm as shown in the updated photo. I noticed that slot too and am curious how you did it. Very nice work by the way. 

Patrick


----------



## m_kilde (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi 
The slots were made by use of a junior hacksaw


----------

